# System #1: Samsung 70 inch TV - red circle above HDMI ARC Input #2, sound but no picture



## RAJBCPA (Jul 31, 2021)

Well, this 70" TV works [System #1] when you connect a DVD player to it directly and then send the audio back to the receiver using a Toslink optical cable. 

For System#1, when I put the DVD player output to the receiver's HDMI input and run a separate cable to the TV and try to send the audio back [HDMI ARC] I get no video but the audio works. Receiver is Yamaha 2080 [9 channel 2019].

System #2: Same receiver as System #1 but it has a 50 inch Samsung TV. This system works great. The DVD player is connected by an HDMI cable to the receiver's HDMI input and another HDMI cable is connected from the receiver's HDMI ARC output. The receiver's HDMI cable is then connected to the ARC input on the 50 inch TV.

When I go into the settings on the Samsung TV remote on System#1, I see a red circle above the HDMI input. There is no red circle above the HDMI input on the System #2 TV. 

There are a few of these situations talked about on the Internet but I don't see a resolution.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

For ARC or eARC to work, you have to enable CEC in the TV and in the receiver/processor. THEN, when you want to use ARC or eARC as the source, on the receiver/processor you have to select "TV Sound" or whatever other name the receiver/processor assigns to ARC/eARC. On a recent Marantz receiver or processor, you have to select "TV Audio". It is one of the source selector buttons near "Cable/SAT", "DVD", "Blu-ray", "Aux", "Game", and others. Once you are done using ARC/eARC, you have to select the next source you want to use like Cable/Sat to get sound from that other input instead of ARC/eARC.

Next problem: Different manufacturers call CEC different things. For whatever reason, they all decided to collude to confuse consumers instead of all making this easier for consumers. Sony has used several names including Bravia Sync, Bravia Link, and Control for HDMI. Panasonic has called it VieraLink and HDAVI Connect and EZ Sync. Some other brand (Samsung?) calls it AnyNet+, Onkyo uses RIHD, Denon uses HEOS I think, LG uses SimpLink. You get the idea... confusing as HELL instead of everybody just calling all of these CEC (consumer electronics control). All it does is allow adjustments for something like volume to be received by your TV and passed-on to the AVR or processor over HDMI so you don't have to aim the remote at the AVR or processor to control volume or mute or channel, etc. Vizio bravely and laudably uses CEC. Yamaha uses HDMI Control (possibly others, but that's the one I remember seeing).


----------

